# interruptor de audio



## OSKR_SF (Ene 30, 2010)

hola a todos:
Me gustaría saber cual es el nombre del conector que se utiliza para escuchar desde los parlantes o los audífonos, ese que cuando uno lo conecta deja de sonar los parlantes y suena son los audífonos.
Gracias


----------



## MrCarlos (Ene 30, 2010)

Hola OSKR_SF

Entra a este enlace, ahi dicen como se llaman y muestran varios tipos de PLUGS y JACKS.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TRS_connector

saludos
a sus ordens


----------



## Limbo (Ene 30, 2010)

Buenas,

Para simplificarte las cosas. Lo que solicitas es un Plug Jack Conmutado. Pero si lees esa web sabras como funcionan. Yo hasta hace poco no tenia ni idea y me ayudo bastante esa web.

Saludos.


----------



## OSKR_SF (Jul 11, 2010)

Muchas gracias por su respuestas plug jack conmutadso excelente eso era lo que buscaba


----------

